# 3 years later



## plymouth71 (May 10, 2010)

Today has been filled with trips down memory lane, and I decided to see if my old username and password still work. They do!

So in October of 2010, I left my abusive ex husband, and our divorce was finalized in May 2011. Around that time I re-connected with my high school sweetheart. We've now been together for over 2 and a half years, and he proposed this summer.

My life is so radically different now. Together, my fiance and I have traveled the United States in a custom RV, started a non-profit, and found greater happiness in life than either of us thought possible. We are renting a room in a farmhouse, where we're learning about the care and keeping of livestock.

Thanks to my fiance and my therapist, I've begun to untangle a lifetime's worth of bad emotional and cognitive habits. I've realized that my worth in the world is not dependent on how well I can please other people. I am not a sex toy or a maid or a servant.

Our lives aren't perfect. We live in Michigan, where jobs are scarce. My fiance has a chronic health condition, and after a major scare last year, we decided together that I would be the breadwinner and he would stay home to focus on not dying. Truthfully, we live below the poverty line.

But our lives are rich because we face our problems together. When I come home from work, he's there to greet me with a warm bowl of soup and a blanket around my shoulders. And as often as I can, I bring him a little treat, like a pack of sliced roast beef instead of ham or turkey.

I wish everyone could find as much happiness as we have. And to think, 3 years ago I wanted to end my life.


----------



## RP49D22 (Dec 7, 2011)

You are to be commended. Your life does not sound as if it's abundant with material wealth, but rich in things that matter. Best of luck with his health condition.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Wishing you a lot more happiness to come. Just goes to show that there is life after divorce


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

plymouth71 said:


> But our lives are rich because we face our problems together. When I come home from work, he's there to greet me with a warm bowl of soup and a blanket around my shoulders. And as often as I can, I bring him a little treat, like a pack of sliced roast beef instead of ham or turkey.
> 
> I wish everyone could find as much happiness as we have. And to think, 3 years ago I wanted to end my life.


Thank you for updating and sharing a story that gives others (like me) hope. 

A supportive partner you can share life's little treats with is very special indeed. Makes me wonder what my life will be like 2.5 years from now....


----------

